# Photo Map



## dampeoples (Jul 26, 2004)

I just made an addition to my site with a program called 93 Photo Street. I'd like to know what you guys think, the new addition is:
Here. Thanks


----------



## chips (Aug 22, 2004)

took me a while to work out wot that was! the map is an interesting way of displaying your photos but the photographs themselves are small and slighlty cut off on my screen 1024 x 768. People with montiors 800 x 600 are gona hav real trouble.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 22, 2004)

chips you been a busy man answering all the new posts 
Like the site mate, unfortunatly money aint what I have atm, is there any other way to get a version of this?


----------



## chips (Aug 23, 2004)

thought i might give sumthing back to the forum after all the help ive been given


----------

